# TEX and AP GA Whitetails Days 3 & 4



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, between rain, crappy swirling sinking wind, and counterfiet, no good, snotty does, day three was a bust. We saw tons of deer while sitting the same tree together but nothing presented a shot, and the ones we could have shot were spikes, fawns, and other small inmature bucks that held good trophy potential but were just to young to harvest. Plus, every thing that got behind us winded us. Terrible luck...

Day four started out very cool and calm. AP texted me at about 8:30 saying he'd not seen a hair of a deer all morning. I texted back with just about the same report. All I had seen was a pair of yearling does. Funny how things change in just one night. You can go from being covered up with deer to seeing absolutly nothing in just 8 short hours. I was sitting there wondering how long AP was going to sit over there in his stand with nothing happening, one thumb on my bow and the other one up my nose, half asleep. About 9:15 I was awaken out of my boredom with the snap of a twig under my stand. I looked down and there stood a nice 9 point vacuming up acorns! My heart went from 65 beats a minute to 165 BPM in two seconds! I waited for him to put his head down and then slowly stood up and got my fingers on the string. He was moving around under my stand like a "pac-man" eating and looking for acorns. Just then a second and then a THIRD buck shows up and they're ALL shooters! But the 9 point was still the one I had my eye on. Now the jig gets tricky, I've got three bucks all under and around me within 15 yards wandering in and out of my "kill" zone. (12-15 yards, I can shoot a little farther than AP :wink: ) Just about the time I'm geting ready to hose the 9 point one of the other bucks catches me moving to get into position. Now he smells a rat. :shock: He's all keyed up and starting to get real twitchy. The only saving grace is that the 9 point is feeding straight away and doesn't see the other buck getting nerved up. Now's my chance, I told myself. I got on him quick and put about a quarter stretch into the string of my 45 pound recurve. He was facing dead away making it hard to get the right angle for a decent shot. Just about then he caught on to the other two bucks who were getting out of Dodge. He turned slightly and gave me the angle I needed. WHACK! (they hate when that happenes!) As he crashed off I could see about 12 inches of my arrow sticking staight up out of the wound on a slight angle. I knew he was toast, but I also knew there would be little to no blood to follow without an exit wound. Shoulda shot him with my 55# bow I guess...  My fears were comfirmed when we were on the third hour of looking without finding a sigle drop of forensic evidence. :| AP decided to go get two horses off the ranch and we'd contunue our search from a higher vantage point. We hadn't been riding ten minutes when AP yelled at me from the swamp at the other end of the field we'd been combing. My buck had headed for water to cool off and ended up expiring right in the creek.










Not bad for a short, bald, fat, old, smelly, fuzzy eared dwarf with no cammo. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun. Congrats. Great story.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good going TEX-O-BOB! Sounds like you guys are having a lot of fun. I'm impressed....and envious. Chuck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there Tex.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice deer, Mr. O'Bob. Which bow is that?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Great deer, congrats Tex...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on another successful hunt!



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nice deer, Mr. O'Bob. Which bow is that?


Since he probably wont be on here for a day or two...I am pretty sure that is his Black Widow.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice job Tex. Don't know much about the ******'s but that looks like a good one to me.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Since he probably wont be on here for a day or two...I am pretty sure that is his Black Widow.


You can kill things with a recurve?!!! Where's the wheels on that thing?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What the hell are you wearing!! You look like you just walked off the set of a Disney movie. :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: 

Really nice buck though! Cool story too. Nice work man... I am just jealous.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Why so serious Tex? Looks like someone is making you hold that whitetail. Great looking deer though. I bet if you were using my Mathews the arrow would have went through no prob.

Are you hooligans hunting private or public land? I have relatives moving to Georgia in the spring and am curious as to how much public land will be available for me to hunt when I go _visit_.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nice deer, Mr. O'Bob. Which bow is that?


That's the 45# Black Widow you shot in my back yard.



> What the hell are you wearing!!


AP banned all cammo on this hunting trip. So, I bought some Woolrich plaid on ebay for seven bucks and I'll be damned if it aint perdy good cammo! Warm too! AP said when I was up in the tree with that shirt on I disappeared in the leaves, plus those lighter colors look like the sky through the leaves. Very effective! 8)



> Why so serious Tex? Looks like someone is making you hold that whitetail. Great looking deer though. I bet if you were using my Mathews the arrow would have went through no prob.
> 
> Are you hooligans hunting private or public land? I have relatives moving to Georgia in the spring and am curious as to how much public land will be available for me to hunt when I go visit.


AP caught me off guard with that pic. I'm smiling in all the others, but that one showed the deer the best...
Yes, we are on a private ranch. nearly EVERYTHING down there is private. 
I would have shot through that deer with my 55# bow and a heavier arrow, but I was only shooting my little 45# bow with a relatively light arrow of only 500 grains. But hey, dead is dead. :twisted:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I like how you do up the top button on your shirt, Tex. I hear that makes the difference.

Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

**** straight! I hate cammo makeup on my neck!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice bow!!! Does it have a lot of hand shock? Congrats on a real nice buck!!! Great photos also.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hand shock on a Widow? Bite your tongue!

No way man, one of the smoothest curves you'll ever shoot.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Those Black Widos feel great in the hand if you like hanging on to a F250 Leaf spring running down a mountain road at 60 mph! BLAH!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, and AP's longbows are nice to shoot if you like the way it feels to get hit in the back of the head with a rubber mallet. Blah! :twisted:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Look at you 2, division among division... Just remember, hand made is hand made.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HI HO HI HO ............


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> HI HO HI HO ............


What songs do Trolls sing on their way to hide under the bridge each morning?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow TEX,,Looks like a great time.........And I love your new ADs in the guide books. We are right next to you in the cougar proc.


----------

